# My Cat Murphy



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Last pic I put on here was when I got him back in Feb as a tiny kitten. He is a big boy now  he was 1 on November 14th. He is sat on the window sill looking at the people who were outside.Nosey cat!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

old thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/30654-my-new-kitten.html of baby murphy :


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Hi Vikki,
He is absolutely gorgeous. Love his colour.
I have a soft spot for siamese/orientals, and am planning on getting a lilac point the future.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous, stunning.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I know they grow before your eyes mine is a year on the 18th jan cant believe his size already hes going to be a well built puss i think. Yours is a gorg colour is it a red point ?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou  and Lynn great choice a lilac pt !!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sullivan said:


> I know they grow before your eyes mine is a year on the 18th jan cant believe his size already hes going to be a well built puss i think. Yours is a gorg colour is it a red point ?


thanks, yep he's a red pt


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is lovely,


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he's so big!  very beautiful


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he's not that big, but he's quite stocky!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Does he have Sarnau behind him ? He has a similar expression to mine, and they all have Sarnau in their peds.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is lovely - looks like an elegant statue!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Does he have Sarnau behind him ? He has a similar expression to mine, and they all have Sarnau in their peds.


not a clue lol, don't know where his ped is :shocked: but think johpasquali is in there somewhere.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

what a stunning looking cat, he is handsome!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

he got so big ! magnificent looking handsome boy


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Very beautiful cat


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------

